# RBP Frys



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a big problem here regarding the frys of my RBP, because no one will survive after a week.
Any of you guys out there maybe can give me some tips in order the frys to survive.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i cannot help you but if you provide more info on your tank and water parameters, i'm sure there are those out there that could.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear about that
do u keep them in the same tank or remove them
how do u remove them
maybe u should pm nike he has plenty of succesful batches


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and nowcon4u welcome tp p-fury just any ?
we are hear to help


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Nike might be able help you out he has had 2 spawnd that i know of. he should be able to help you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Croz said:


> Nike might be able help you out he has had 2 spawnd that i know of. he should be able to help you.


 True there







Alot of folks have succeeded in breeding, but NIKE mad a tutorial bout it. Explains step by step. Check it out in Piranha Husbandry


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i hope one day mine will breed and i have to read all about it.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

is that a super red in your tank???


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

it does look that way. might just have really good color though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry_*

btw: welcome aboard, snowcon4u


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

snowcon4u said:


> I have a big problem here regarding the frys of my RBP, because no one will survive after a week.
> Any of you guys out there maybe can give me some tips in order the frys to survive.


welcome to the site!!







please tell more about your set-up in order for us to give the best info.............

1) size of piranhas?

2) are you hatching them in the tank in the picture?

tell us more info on your tank set-up including size, and how long you have been getting eggs for, and if you are planning to use a fry tank. a simple 10 gal with a sponge filter powered by a airpump.a heater 100watts will do and a lid to maintain a steady tempiture. a pic down below will show you what it should look like.

thank-you


----------

